# AUSTRIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Ernst-Happel-Stadion (Wien)


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Hypo Group Arena, Waidmannsdorf


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Igor Munarim said:


> Hypo Group Arena, Waidmannsdorf


Is the capacity still 32,000 or have they gone ahead with downsizing it?


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Wiener Stadthalle (Wien)


----------



## andy359 (Sep 10, 2009)

Some news from Austria:









*SKN St. Pölten*(2nd League)

*Capacity:* 8000

*Stadium use*: Football

*Timeline*: 2011-2012

*Costs:* 27 Millions €

*Visualisations:*





























*SC Wiener Neustadt*

*Capacity:* 11200

*Stadium use*: Football

*Timeline*: March 2010 - ?

*Costs:* ???

*Visualisations:*












The Hypo-Group Arena is hosting an icehockey match tomorrow (30500):


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

This Hypo Group Stadion is in Klagenfurt??? I thought it was reduced to much less capacity after EURO 2008... Great stadium, was there on Croatia - Germany and Croatia - Poland matches :banana:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

*2012 Winter Youth Olympics in Innsbruck, Austria.*

The 2012 Winter Youth Olympic Games (officially known as I Winter Youth Olympic Games) is the inaugural event of the Winter Youth Olympics. They will be celebrated from January 13 to January 22, 2012, during the XXX Olympiad, in the city of Innsbruck, Austria.

Venues

All of the venues are located at venue clusters in two major zones in Innsbruck and Seefeld, Olympiaworld Innsbruck and Seefeld Arena. All venues are existing with the exception of the curling and biathlon venues, which will be temporary.
[edit] Competition Venues

* Seefeld Arena
o Biathlon Course - Biathlon (temporary venue)
o Cross-Country World Cup Course - Cross Country Skiing
o Gschwandtkopf Cross Course - Snowboard/Snowboard Cross
o Olympic Ski Jump Normal Hill - Nordic Combined, Ski-Jumping
* Olympic Sliding Centre Innsbruck - Bobsleigh, Skeleton, Luge
* Innsbruck Exhibition Centre - Curling (temporary venue)
* Olympiaworld Innsbruck
o Olympic Ice Stadium - Ice Hockey
o Tyrolean Ice Arena - Short Track Speed Skating, Figure Skating
o Olympic Speed Skating Oval - Speed Skating
* Olympia Run Patscherkofel - Alpine Skiing
* Nordpark Innsbruck
o Nordpark Halfpipe - Freestyle Skiing, Snowboard
o Nordpark Moguls - Freestyle Skiing

[edit] Training Venue

* Innsbruck Exhibition Centre Ice Skating Training Rink (Short Track Speed Skating)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wien*


----------



## AndreasG1989 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Vienna - Allianz Stadion (24,000)*

The Austrian Football Club SK Rapid Wien has today unveiled their plans for their new Stadium. It will be located at the same place as the current Hanappi Stadion and will seat 24,000 people. The stadium should be finished until summer 2016. SK Rapid Wien will play their games at the Ernst-Happel Stadium during the construction of their new stadium.


----------



## AndreasG1989 (Jun 18, 2012)

The reports are only in german, but there are some pictures of the design:

http://sport.orf.at/stories/2209332/2209331/
http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2651685/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Allianz Stadion*








> On June 10, 2014, the SK Rapid presented in the Wiener Stadthalle its members and the public the plans for the intended construction of the Allianz stadium on the current Gerhard Hanappi stadium location in Vienna Hütteldorf.


http://www.allianz-stadion.at/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Various images and plans of the above:

http://allianz-stadion.at/de/media/gallery/


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

So it is a brand new stadium? Where will they play during construction?


----------



## darrenstrutt (Apr 1, 2014)

So Rapid will be playing at the national stadium for the next 2 seasons while their existing stadium is knocked down and rebuilt. Capacity will be 24,000 when all sitting, going up to 28,000 with standing areas being used. 

€53 million in total for the rebuild, with the city of Vienna putting up €26.4 million (I'm sure that will please the fans of Austria Vienna!)

I have to say, the plans look great, it really will be a stadium to be proud of.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

This looks awesome, I would love to see something similar in Zagreb, Croatia. Great venue, stands next to pitch, one deck only, steep... I know Rapid fans will make great noise there.


BTW, this tube reminds me of one in Osijek, Croatia, that is part of local arena and is used as winter athletics track.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

darrenstrutt said:


> €53 million in total for the rebuild, with the city of Vienna putting up €26.4 million (I'm sure that will please the fans of Austria Vienna!)/QUOTE]
> 
> And Austria Vienna can't ask for something like this later, when they want to build a new stadium?
> Surely, they need their part of the budget first.


----------



## Mortiis (Jul 12, 2010)

austria wien really needs new BETTER stadion..this current one isnt good enough...(and its too small)


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

> And Austria Vienna can't ask for something like this later, when they want to build a new stadium?
> Surely, they need their part of the budget first.


Austria Wien already got the same money by the city of vienna to build their yotuh academy and this 'new' (i guess its already 5 years old) terrace:










btw, its planned to use the money they got last season in the champions league to expand the generali arena up to 17,000 in the next years.


----------



## Mortiis (Jul 12, 2010)

i hope they will do that...cuz this looks very bad,why u need such a huge stand on both sides..and both of front stands area really really small...
altough im not sure if theres enough place for main stand,cuz there is autobahn südost tangete there...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 1

Allianz Stadion:





































http://www.allianz-stadion.at/de/media/galerie-fertigteile/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 2

Allianz Stadion:



























































































http://www.allianz-stadion.at/de/media/galerie-fertigteile/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Bringing the webcam to this page:

Webcam:


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 14

Allianz Stadion:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21437816301/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20808308293/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 29

Allianz Stadion:



























































































https://www.facebook.com/allianzstadion


----------



## Gedaempfte_Huschel (Jan 19, 2011)

September 29

Allianz Stadion:


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 23

Allianz Stadion. Click to enlarge:









http://www.allianz-stadion.at/de/bl...-betongiessen-im-allianz-stadion-ist-erfolgt/


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

sehr schön : )


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 20

Allianz Stadion:














































https://twitter.com/ForzaRapid/status/656486280654663680
https://www.facebook.com/forzarapidcom/posts/10153658908118427


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 20

Allianz Stadion:


















































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153659367663427.1073741843.118070203426&type=3


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 23

Allianz Stadion. Click to enlarge:





by Splinta from austriansoccerboard.at forum

http://www.austriansoccerboard.at/index.php/topic/100085-der-allianz-stadion-thread/?view=findpost&p=7392545
http://www.austriansoccerboard.at/index.php/topic/100085-der-allianz-stadion-thread/?view=findpost&p=7396437


----------



## Gedaempfte_Huschel (Jan 19, 2011)

*Generali Arena - building permission granted & stadium model unveiled*










Article in English: http://stadiumdb.com/news/2015/10/vienna_austria_begin_reconstruction_countdown
Article in German with further pictures of the model: http://www.fk-austria.at/de/n/news/2015/10/generali-arena-wird-1--nachhaltiges-fussball-stadion-oesterreichs/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Ranma Saotome said:


> October 23
> 
> Allianz Stadion. Click to enlarge:


Funny angle, makes it look like a beach volley/soccer arena, with a very small playing surface.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 23

Click to enlarge:















http://www.allianzstadion.at/de/blog/fertig-fuer-die-gleichenfeier-neue-tolle-stadionbilder-aus-huetteldorf/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.allianzstadion.at/de/blog/fertig-fuer-die-gleichenfeier-neue-tolle-stadionbilder-aus-huetteldorf/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

November 3



http://skrapid.at/de/startseite/news/news/aktuelles/2015/11/allianz-stadion-der-oktober-in-159-sekunden/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

November 4

Allianz Stadion:
































































http://www.werkstattgrinzing.at/?p=4381


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

November 11

Allianz Stadion:









https://www.facebook.com/matzthias.ycavirp?fref=ufi









https://twitter.com/cwiesi82/status/664382655996297216


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

November 11

Allianz Stadion:













by LI150GS  from austriansoccerboard.at forums

http://www.austriansoccerboard.at/index.php/topic/100085-der-allianz-stadion-thread/?view=findpost&p=7428162


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

November 11

Allianz Stadion:



















by LI150GS  from austriansoccerboard.at forums

http://www.austriansoccerboard.at/index.php/topic/100085-der-allianz-stadion-thread/?view=findpost&p=7428673


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

December 22

Allianz Stadion:


















































































https://www.facebook.com/allianzstadion/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/allianzstadion/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Bringing the webcam for this page:


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 4

Allianz Stadion:









https://www.facebook.com/skrapid/?fref=photo









https://www.facebook.com/allianzstadion/?fref=photo


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 15

Allianz Stadion:














































https://www.facebook.com/forzarapidcom/?fref=photo


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Two nice recent videos:


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Recent pics:



























































































https://www.facebook.com/allianzstadion/?fref=photo


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/allianzstadion/?fref=photo


----------



## Gedaempfte_Huschel (Jan 19, 2011)

Allianz Stadion - recent aerial shots:




























http://www.skrapid.at/de/startseite...1/ueberragende-einblicke-ins-allianz-stadion/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
January 21

Click to enlarge:





















http://www.skrapid.at/de/startseite/news/news/aktuelles/2016/01/ueberragende-einblicke-ins-allianz-stadion/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 25

Allianz Stadion:



















https://twitter.com/polscat


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 25

Click to enlarge:















http://www.laola1.at/de/red/fussball/bundesliga/hintergrund/rapids-allianz-stadion-nimmt-weiter-formen-an/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.laola1.at/de/red/fussball/bundesliga/hintergrund/rapids-allianz-stadion-nimmt-weiter-formen-an/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 25










https://twitter.com/skrapid


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 25

Click to enlarge:



http://www.skrapid.at/de/startseite/news/news/aktuelles/2016/01/im-krankorb-ueber-dem-allianz-stadion/


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

Will they close the gap?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

T3amgeist said:


> Will they close the gap?


Yeah, they will do it. For while, the gap serves to the transit of trucks and the heavy machinery.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

January 28

Allianz Stadion:



















https://twitter.com/AUTGroundhopper


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Can you please remind me the definitive capacity, Ranma?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Can you please remind me the definitive capacity, Ranma?


Of course: 24,288, all-seater, for international competitions and 28,345 for domestic use, with a fully terraced south end stand.


----------

